# listing imprimantes compatibles airport



## gilangel (5 Novembre 2007)

Où est-il possible de se procurer la liste des imprimantes compatibles avec la borne airport ? Je dispose d'une imprimante epson stylus photo RX420 et j'aimerais la relier (sans fil) avec le dernier Imac (OS Leopard). Merci pour l'info.​


----------



## nikolo (6 Novembre 2007)

toute imprimante compatible mac est support&#233;e par l'airport.


----------



## superbernie (7 Novembre 2007)

bonjour à tout le monde et merci pour vos précieux conseils.

En fait je me pause la même question. Est ce que vraiment toutes les imprimantes sont compatibles airport.

Je m'explique. Je viens d'acquérir une Xerox 6110. Quand je me connecte direct en USB dessus, l'impression marche super bien.

Des que je la branche sur le port USB de ma borne airport extreme, les choses se compliquent.
Je peux l'installer sans problème, je la vois sur mes différents macs. Pas de soucis.
Si j'ouvre text edit, et tape un texte quelconque. Pas de problème. Ca imprime
Par contre j'ouvre, un word, un powerpoint, ça fait comme si ça imprimait, ça passe dans les taches effectuées, et au niveau de l'imprimante, ça clignote comme si ça recevait des données, mais il ne se passe rien.... Je suis obligé d'éteindre et de rallumer l'imprimante.

J'ai l'impression (c'est le cas de le dire ;o) )que dès que les données sont complexes airport a du mal à transmettre les données à imprimer correctement, ou alors c'est parce que c'est du microsoft?

avez vous déjà eu ce problème


----------



## nikolo (7 Novembre 2007)

une fois sous airport et l'imprimante branch&#233;e dessus, il faut la redefinir au niveau du gestionnaire d'imprimante via le protocole bonjour comme imprimante de base.

L'imprimante est ainsi definie comem si elle faisait partie d'un "reseau".


----------



## superbernie (7 Novembre 2007)

Je te remercie.

Mais je ne vois pas du tout comment faire ce que tu dis.

Ce que je fais à partir du gestionnaire d'imprimante, après avoir vu l'imprimante,  en effet via bonjour, je l'installe.

Y a t il autre chose à faire ?


----------



## nikolo (8 Novembre 2007)

non si depuis le gestionnaire d'imprimante tu as vu l'imprimante via bonjour, c'est bon.

Tu dois juste cliquer sur ajouter (de memoire) pour la rajouter &#224; ta liste d'imprimante et la definir comme imprimante principale ensuite.

Apres tu imprimes sans probleme.


----------



## superbernie (9 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse. 
Mais c'est bien là le problème. Elle est bien installée.

J'arrive à imprimer ce que j'écris sous textedit, mais dès que je veux faire du word ou du powerpoint : impossible, l'imprimante mouline , et au bout d'un moment imprimante une page où il y a marqué timeout ...

Et ça c'est quand je passe sur l'airport, car en USB tout marche bien


----------



## nikolo (9 Novembre 2007)

effectivement c'est alors bizarre. D&#233;sol&#233; alors l&#224; je pourrais pas t'aider plus.


----------

